# 13X7 ENGRAVED OG ZENITHS CHROME & GOLD 72 SPOKE



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE 3 OG ZENITH RIMS AND KNOCK OFFS 13X7 CHOME DISH WITH ENGRAVED LIP 72 GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES HUB AND KNOCK OFFS ARE FULLY ENGRAVED LOCATED IN ORANGE CA









































































2 RIGHTS 1 LEFT KNOCK OFFS NO CRUB RASH OR DAMAGE


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

NICE !:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE 3 OG ZENITH RIMS AND KNOCK OFFS 13X7 CHOME DISH WITH ENGRAVED LIP 72 GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES HUB AND KNOCK OFFS ARE FULLY ENGRAVED LOCATED IN ORANGE CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR OG Z'z:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

whats the price


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

clean wheels


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

how much?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

1,500.00 TAKES THEM


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

how much would it cost to have a 4th one custom matched?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> how much would it cost to have a 4th one custom matched?


..
hey bro hit up charlie @ wwk i bet he could make you a matching 4th if you decide to buy these 3..:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

is there a serial# by valve stem??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE 3 OG ZENITH RIMS AND KNOCK OFFS 13X7 CHOME DISH WITH ENGRAVED LIP 72 GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES HUB AND KNOCK OFFS ARE FULLY ENGRAVED LOCATED IN ORANGE CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE 3 OG ZENITH RIMS AND KNOCK OFFS 13X7 CHOME DISH WITH ENGRAVED LIP 72 GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES HUB AND KNOCK OFFS ARE FULLY ENGRAVED LOCATED IN ORANGE CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why only 3? It would probly be very hard if not impossible to make an exact copy 4th wheel!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Why only 3? It would probly be very hard if not impossible to make an exact copy 4th wheel!


THAT`S WHAT I THOUGHT,,,,,,,,,,,,AND THE COST?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S WHAT I THOUGHT,,,,,,,,,,,,AND THE COST?


im sure charlie @ wwk could replicate a wheel to match
not sure on cost tho..probably purrdy spendy:happysad:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> im sure charlie @ wwk could replicate a wheel to match
> not sure on cost tho..probably purrdy spendy:happysad:


if that engraver is ever around anymore:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Why only 3? It would probly be very hard if not impossible to make an exact copy 4th wheel!


WE CAN MAKE A MATCH FOR THE 3- WHEELS

HOW MUCH $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR ABOUT WHAT A NEW SET COST IN CHROME


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE CAN MAKE A MATCH FOR THE 3- WHEELS
> 
> HOW MUCH $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR ABOUT WHAT A NEW SET COST IN CHROME


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE CAN MAKE A MATCH FOR THE 3- WHEELS
> 
> HOW MUCH $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR ABOUT WHAT A NEW SET COST IN CHROME


so about 1800.00? to copy 1 wheel?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> so about 1800.00? to copy 1 wheel?


1400!!!!:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> I HAVE 3 OG ZENITH RIMS AND KNOCK OFFS 13X7 CHOME DISH WITH ENGRAVED LIP 72 GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES HUB AND KNOCK OFFS ARE FULLY ENGRAVED LOCATED IN ORANGE CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

price just kos? pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :thumbsup:


i think in the 1500/1600 range for 1 rim
outa my ball park


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Bump for them og Z's


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE CAN MAKE A MATCH FOR THE 3- WHEELS
> 
> HOW MUCH $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR ABOUT WHAT A NEW SET COST IN CHROME


Does that include tarnishing to match the other 3?

If mr.gm84 keeps the wheels it would still be a come up, considering he only paid 400 and it still came with a 4th gold center wheel (china) to match.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:drama:


sj_sharx4 said:


> Does that include tarnishing to match the other 3?
> 
> If mr.gm84 keeps the wheels it would still be a come up, considering he only paid 400 and it still came with a 4th gold center wheel (china) to match.


:drama:


----------

